# Newest camera.



## malkav41 (Sep 14, 2009)

I recently got a Nikkormat FT2 off the bay, and with the exception of a small dent in the prism, it is a great camera!

Here's a photo of it:


----------



## Battou (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice find


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## hdvideoreviews (Sep 21, 2009)

I think your right, this is one of the good camera in the market, I dont have one yet, but after checking this one must include this to my list and need to get one. Thanks for the info.


----------

